# Wood ducks and otter at Teasley Lake



## GAJoe (Mar 6, 2017)

Got to the lake early to try to slip up on the beaver pond in the head waters to get some wood duck pictures. Saw an osprey here on March 5 while crossing the lake. Landed the boat to finish the trip on foot and saw what I thought was a beaver headed towards me until it went under. I saw it's tail was longer and tapered; an otter. Got camera ready real quick waiting for it to surface and found it on a fallen tree about 25yards the other side of the boat towards the sunrise checking me out. It was very low light but I thought it was neat to see. My first otter pic's.
Then I made it on to the beaver pond and was able to see the wood ducks fly out but I was pretty sure they hadn't seen me. I cleared a few saplings blocking a clear shot and settled in for the wait. Sure enough they came back and patience paid off. 
My old 60D couldn't have gotten these images in the low light without a lot of noise. At least not with me behind it. Thank you 7D MkII!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 6, 2017)

Nice shots!


----------



## 10ptdawg (Mar 6, 2017)

Very cool!!! Great work,keep it up.Inspires me a bit! Thanks


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Mar 6, 2017)

love'em woodies !


----------



## GAJoe (Mar 6, 2017)

thanks guys!


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 6, 2017)

Beautiful shots!


----------



## rip18 (Mar 7, 2017)

Awesome!  Gotta love it when it works!  Congrats!


----------



## GAJoe (Mar 8, 2017)

thanks again!


----------

